# New and yet unnamed show doeling



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

This is #156...waiting for a name:








She is a dual registered,IBGA,ABGA, fullblood born 11/20/10. Her sire is Jack of Hearts, owned by League Ranch, solid red: http://www.leagueranch.com/herdsires.php , and her dam is Miss League Susann, a solid black, own by Flatland Boer Goats. She will fill the the last slot in my herd and Officially Close the Doors. She will ride with us for a few early shows before she goes into the pasture in the fall. I had previous to the auction, picked her out for her genetics and then when I saw her, in person, she confirmed her worth. She is spending her time in quarentine with Black Jackie:









She is an orphaned heifer, beef master x angus, that my son is "taking care of" until she can get back outside....They are the perfect pair and seem to be getting along nicely...


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Cute! She has almost the same coloring as my Patches.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think she is lovely. Juliana. 

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!! Does her belt go the entire way around? " Full Circle" or "Hearts Around", playing on her sires name?


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

My red goats have red in their registered names. My only black goat is Riders Dark Angel. So I am leaning towards something, black/dark...Easier for me to figure out my own pedigrees if I stick with adding colors/shades to the names of colored goats, then something without a color in the name means trad. I also have a RF11 Pink...but that is another story.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice......... :thumb: 

Cute calf too...... :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

What about Miss league's black Jack it is taking both the dam and sires name and adding them together with her color. Also is RF11 Pink from Roll Farms? I am just wondering because I have some does from her and that is her tattoo number.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's very pretty! And the calf...adorable! They look content together


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

RPC said:


> What about Miss league's black Jack it is taking both the dam and sires name and adding them together with her color.


Miss league is the doe herd name for League Farms. They would have to Ok the name and they probably wouldn't because they also probably use it in the pedigree system.


RPC said:


> Also is RF11 Pink from Roll Farms? I am just wondering because I have some does from her and that is her tattoo number.


that surely is kim and jeff's herd tattoo...and Yes Pink is definitely from them...Her sire is Rider and her dam is Cream Puff, I think. She is a 50 and will start a new % line here.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> She's very pretty! And the calf...adorable! They look content together


Thank You...they are helping each other right now. The calf is a bottle calf so she is Overly tame, while the doeling is still slightly spooky, she will learn to accept us from the calf because he is always very Happy to see us and her next bottle. The goat is stalled with the calf and will teach her to more more stall freindly and not quite so kicky, because the calf doesn't want to hurt her smaller stallmate. The calf becomes more aware of her surroundings instead of just firing off kicks at the slightest noise. My bet is they will be unseperable once in the pasture...Might have to keep this cow with the goats.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay...it sounds crazy, but the 'white line' reminds me of an earthquake... 

Quake'n Heart... "Quake"?? (Quake Ann (for mama) and Heart(for papa))

Panda also comes to mind....

(it's been a LONG morning already!)


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My black headed doe who just had the black paint doeling is one for Rider's daughter so we have 1/2 sisters. I can't think of a new name right now.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

RPC said:


> My black headed doe who just had the black paint doeling is one for Rider's daughter so we have 1/2 sisters.


I have 2 of his daughters...RF11Pink, she is a 50%...RF11 Riders Dark Angel, she is an FB viewtopic.php?f=51&t=19420

They sold Him so No More solid Black Kids...from RF...they will be calling you and I for their next Black Boers


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O yeah I remember when she kidded. Is she the doe out of Precious? I am not going to lie I have almost stalked her site for like 3 years. I bought Ruby and Faith like Nov or Dec. of 09. Ruby was bred to Train and had 2 really nice bucks. One of which was reserve middle weight at the Allen county fair and then Faith was bred to Rider. Dark angel and Joy(Faith's daughter) look alot alike. Not only in color but in body shape also. They even looked alike when they were kids. If you look at her site my nieces are on the front page close to the bottom with their market wethers from last year. It is a small world. Goatnutty is another girl on this site that got a wether from them last year.


----------



## kritter11 (Jul 5, 2008)

*waves* to Roger...

I'll still get black goats, fellas....I have Austin, Peyton, and Dallas' daughter...and Rider's son to breed them to. 

And Bullitt will throw some color too.

Now....for SPOTS.

eta, after posting this, I just realized that's Rider's pic as my avatar, when he was a baby...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Kim how's it going.... I can't wait to see some spots. I don't think we will get any here but I think we will have plenty of color. So far out of the 5 kids we have: 2 red paints, 1 is a black paint, 1 is red, and 1 single traditional. But Faith decided to once again bring up the rear on this years kiddings and she is due at the end of the month. As of right now we are keeping the red paint doe, black paint doe, and red doe. We will show and sell the traditional doe as a market doe and then the other red paint is a wether so he will be sold. After next years kiddings I will be cutting my herd. I really don't need 9 breeding does. I guess we will see if the black continues or if we will just have red and white boers after this year. I like rider as your picture. Joy and her doe this year look like him as far as having those long legs.


----------



## kritter11 (Jul 5, 2008)

If you decide to cut Ruby out of your breeding program...I'd probably take her back.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok I will let you know. She makes awesome kids so I will see what happens next year. She better get bred. She is not aloud 2 years off in a row. She is the only doe that didn't take.


----------

